# Clausing model #111 serial # 6435



## jacob (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all you Clausing fans out there. This is my new acquisition which I think I have identified as a 12" 100 series mk3a, according to information found at www.lathes.co.uk and some other sites.
These older Clausings seem to be notoriously difficult to identify  
I cant complain though, for $200 I think I got a good deal. 

I would like to put a taper turning attachment on it (or make one), does anyone have one that I could get a picture of? Any information on this lathe would be much appreciated as I plan on refurbishing it (it needs a few things sorted before it can be used anyway). Perhaps going as far as hand scraping the bed although I my be biting off more than I can chew there. I will look at that later on after I get it up and running.


----------



## rotormotored (Sep 5, 2011)

Not bad for $200.00. I think you got a great deal.
Ed


----------



## Newmetalmark (Sep 7, 2011)

Really good deal, paid almost twice that for my Model 110. It looks just like yours with the exception of mine has the later model 200 apron. PM me if you need more info!


----------

